# ISO Vodka Sauce Recipe including the ingredient Marscapone Cheese



## Michelemarie (Feb 26, 2007)

There is a local restaurant that has the best vodka sauce I have ever tasted.  I couldn't figure out how they made theirs to taste so much better than any other vodka sauce I tasted.  I finally broke down and asked the waitress.  She told me that they make it fresh for every order (good to know) and they use a scoop of their homemade sauce and a scoop of marsapone cheese. Every  recipe I have come across has cream instead of marscapone cheese. Does anyone know of a recipe for vodka sauce with marscapone cheese?


----------



## jkath (Feb 26, 2007)

This one sounds like the right thing, and sure looks easy! (20 minutes!)
STNG ::Pat pourri


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 26, 2007)

You're right, this is easy enough! I will give it a try once my kitchen is done and I can cook again! Thanks for your help!


----------

